# Trane XE80 with Error Code 5



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

You need to clean sensor . You maybe putting other units dirty flame sensor in there too,.


----------



## WaldoLake (Jan 4, 2013)

Sensor has been cleaned. Other sensor was firing the other furnace.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

WaldoLake said:


> Sensor has been cleaned. Other sensor was firing the other furnace.


Its not the flame sensor. A dirty flame sensor won't give you a Flame detected with gas valve closed error. Since if its dirty, it generally can't detect a flame. 

Either a reversed electrical polarity, poor ground, or the board is bad. Those would be the common problems for that error code when there is no flame.


----------



## mmsall (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm having this same problem now. Were you able to fix yours? What ended up being the problem?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

The controller board is held in with a few screws, in my case (carrier) one of those screws grounds the board to the frame of the furnace. Long use and the screw can back out a little, connection can corrode, No Ground. I would say loosen All screws a turn or two, spray with contact cleaner, and re tighten screws. By all screws I mean the thermostat leads too. Pull off the spades, spray, emory, spray, put back.


----------



## WaldoLake (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check the ground on the controller, today


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats a starting point, and a bad ground can really cause problems.


----------

